# V5.15 has been released



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

V5.15 has now been released and is available from the website. I have changed the naming of the "offline" installers to "with JRE" to clarify how they differ. There is also a "multi" insatller for Windows that allows multiple instances of REW. The changes compared to V5.14 are:


Added an acoustic timing reference option
Added a measurement option to wait for the timing reference signal to be detected when using an acoustic reference
Added a left/right output channel selector when using Java drivers, meas sweep only appears on selected channel unless using loopback, when it appears on both
Rearranged the input and output selectors on the Soundcard preferences panel
Added a "Both" option to the output channel selector when using Java drivers
Added output selectors on the measurement dialog
Added the timing reference mode and timing reference output name to the measurement Info panel
Added the output name to the measurement Info panel
Start delay is available for both SPL and impedance measurements, relocated the start delay controls below the Start Measuring button
Increased range of impedance Y axis to 10k
Rearranged the signal generator controls
Added output selection to the signal generator
Changed signal generator linear and log sweep fade in and fade out to 10 ms (fade in was 8k samples at start freq, fade out was 8k samples)
Made the signal generator export filenames more descriptive
Removed the confirmation dialog after signal WAV generated
Added sample rate, start freq and end freq to default filenames for sweeps saved as WAV
Added bit length selection to signal generator WAV export (16, 24 or 32-bit WAV files can be generated)
Added option to add timing reference signal when saving measurement sweep as WAV
When meas sweep is selected on signal generator start and end frequency spinners reflect chosen sweep start/end rather than being half/double
Added a cursor frequency line over the surface of the waterfall plot
Added a cursor frequency line over the surface of the waterfall overlay plot
Removed the fade to graph colour at the bottom of the spectrogram to better define the lower parts of the plot
Restored Violet as the bottom colour for the Rainbow spectrogram colour scheme
Added an equaliser setting for the Anti-Mode 2.0 Dual Core
Added a display of the CEA-2010 peak level on the RTA graph
Added next and previous 1/3rd octave frequency buttons to the CEA burst generator
Show CEA peak value in red if any harmonic limits are exceeded
Only show CEA overlay on RTA when in spectrum mode
Show CEA overlay on saved RTA measurements that have valid CEA data
Use smoothed trace as reference for CEA thresholds (was using unsmoothed previously)
Prevent long file names from wrapping in the measurement panel
Append time of day to end of each line in SPL log files
Added option to have SPL logger create a file in the REW logs directory for each day and log to it whenever it runs
Added a View preference to use 0 dBFS as the rms value of a full scale sine wave rather than -3 dBFS
Reduced lower freq limit of RTA for FFT lengths above 8k
Moved file preview generator into a separate thread to avoid delaying display of file dialog
Removed redundant check for 0..1 input volume range
Bug fix: Drop Small filters used a threshold of 1 dB instead of half the flatness target in some circumstances
Bug fix: Apply Windows could fail when the overlays window was being used
Bug fix: Loading cal file could fail when using UMIK under Linux
Bug fix: Controls in graph axis limits dialog could disappear under some circumstances
Bug fix: Var, Psy and ERB smoothing did not work on RTA spectrum trace
Bug fix: Spectrogram contours were not redrawn when plot range was changed
Bug fix: Frequency axis grid lines were not drawn on floor of waterfall when using linear frequency axis
Bug fix: Group Delay was not updated properly when FDW applied
Bug fix: Minimum Phase response was not updated when windowing was changed


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 6, 2015)

What is the acoustic timing reference option, and how do I find/use it?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Measuring with a timing reference


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 6, 2015)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Chad B (Oct 7, 2011)

I tried to use 5.15 and got no input from my USB mic. I had been using 5.14 with no problem. I had to roll back to the last version I could find to download, which was 5.11. It then worked normally again.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

All the previous releases are available from the History page. What OS and mic are you using?


----------



## Chad B (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh thanks! 
It's a UMM-6 and Windows 10.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Should work fine. There is a bug in 5.15 with "Check Levels" on the Measure panel, the input meters don't get turned on, but otherwise all should work normally.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Extensive amount of upgrades, John. I'll make sure we give some attention to its release on social media!


----------



## Chad B (Oct 7, 2011)

JohnM said:


> Should work fine. There is a bug in 5.15 with "Check Levels" on the Measure panel, the input meters don't get turned on, but otherwise all should work normally.




Oh, that might have fooled me. I will retry.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Todd Anderson said:


> Extensive amount of upgrades, John. I'll make sure we give some attention to its release on social media!


+1

I counted almost 4 dozen bullet point items in the first post. Seems like this should be called version 10 because of all that. :T


----------



## IslandHydro (Mar 13, 2014)

First let me add my THANKS to John for creating such a useful tool, and making it freely available to all us nerds, really really appreciate it! I recently worked with the newly released timing reference, and it made quite a noticeable difference in the coherence of my system. Which leads me to a question and a comment, first the question: in the article on doing measurements, near the very end, it says "Note that delay values are not accurate for subwoofer measurements". For me this still left a lot of use for the timing delay measurements as my mains are all active dsp xo's with variable delays on each channel. If the timing reference / delay measurement isn't applicable to sub to main alignment, what do you recommend as the best approach for time aligning mains to subs? 

Now for the comment: I think many of us will find the timing measurement useful enough, that it might be better not to bury it in the information section of the measurement. How about this instead, in the little windows on the left side that list all the current measurements, how about adding a line of text to each measurement that lists the delay value?

In any case, really great work, I'm very very grateful!

Doug


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

IslandHydro said:


> I think many of us will find the timing measurement useful enough, that it might be better not to bury it in the information section of the measurement. How about this instead, in the little windows on the left side that list all the current measurements, how about adding a line of text to each measurement that lists the delay value?


Sure, I've done that for the next beta release.


----------



## AU26 (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks a lot.

As I can see it V 5.16 is out, already.

Kind regards.
Zoran


----------



## IslandHydro (Mar 13, 2014)

JohnM said:


> Sure, I've done that for the next beta release.


Well then, good thinking! 
:laugh2:

Any thoughts on best method for time aligning a sub?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Here are a couple of good threads on time alignment:
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/rew-forum/65840-impulse-aligned-vs-phase-aligned.html
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...l-good-time-alignement-group-delay-phase.html


----------



## Claudio Ribeiro (Apr 17, 2014)

JohnM said:


> Should work fine. There is a bug in 5.15 with "Check Levels" on the Measure panel, the input meters don't get turned on, but otherwise all should work normally.


Hello John,
I've been using REW with minidsp usb mic for a long time now for my measures (mbp 17" late 2011 i7 LION with maudio fast track C400 usb as output)
In the previous version all worker wonderfully well after java builted in.
In the newer V5.15 i can calibrate check signals as normal but as soon i enter the measurement window i cant have signal in the mic VU or it just says volume to low.
48.000 L R or BOTH or even changing buffer theres no way i can get signal.
After downgrade to the previous version everything is working as it should.
Ive tried to do measure without cheking the levels with no sucess.
Im i missing something?
Thanks for all you work on this wonderfull powerhouse software.
Cheers


----------



## albertiwell (Nov 5, 2013)

After being using the 5.0 v during long time without problems, on my mbp with yosemite, I upgrade to the latest version, and it doesn't work.
No way. So i deleted, and tried to instal the old version, and now says the file is corrupted.
Now i can't instal neither old or new version. Help !


Edit; i tried v 5.14 and I can instal the program. But If now i try the .15 the problem appears again.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Hello Claudio, albertiwell, please try V5.16.


----------



## Claudio Ribeiro (Apr 17, 2014)

I'll check it! 
Thanks


----------



## albertiwell (Nov 5, 2013)

JohnM said:


> Hello Claudio, albertiwell, please try V5.16.


Probably must be some issue with my system, the new v5.16 version do not work, i mean impossible to open after installation procedure.
Again i uninstall and download the v5.14 which work without problems.
Thank you.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Please look in the REW log files (their location is shown in the About Rew dialog), one of the files should have some information about the error - please attach that file here or email it to [email protected]. Next step is then to use the Delete preferences and shut down option in the 5.14 preferences menu then try again to install 5.16.


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

Dear John,
I read all your answer to learn, even some about subjects that I do not understand, you never stop to amaze me. Is there something that you do not know in computer science applied to sound technics??? You are a patron!


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

What I know is certainly dwarfed by what I don't know, but fortunately there are plenty of knowledgeable and generous folk on here that help fill those many gaps.


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

JohnM said:


> What I know is certainly dwarfed by what I don't know, but fortunately there are plenty of knowledgeable and generous folk on here that help fill those many gaps.


A++
bien dit !


----------

